# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστη η Sugar μου!!!

## zack27

Παιδια καλησπερα!!!Οπως ξερετε εχω 2 κοκατιλακια 4 και 3 μηνων!!!!Το αλμπινακι μου η sugar ειχε συνεχως λερωμενη αμαρα και υγρη.Ηταν ετσι απο οταν τη πηρα και στην αρχη δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια αλλα σιγα σιγα αρχισα να ανησυχω.Ετσι αποφασισα να τα παω στο πτηνιατρο για εξετασεις ωστε να δω τι συμβαινει.Ο γιατρος πηρε δειγμα απο κουτσουλια και ελεγξε και τα 2 μικρα μου.Μετα απο τρεις μερες βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα και φανηκε οτι ο redji ειναι μια χαρα υγιεστατος αλλα η sugar ειχε καποιο προβληματακι...Βρηκε 3 αποικιες απο σταφυλοκοκο το οποιο μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει στα πτηνα αλλα η μικρη εχει παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει και της βρηκε και ενα ειδος μηκυτα τον candida .Μου συνεστησε να τα χωρισω ωστε να μην προσβληθει και το αλλο και μου εγραψε να της χορηγησω το NYSTAMYSYN για 1 εβδομαδα ,μετα απο ενα μηνα να της επαναλαβω την αγωγη για 1 εβδομαδα ακομα και θα ειναι ενταξει.Η δοσολογια που μου συνεστησε ειναι 1ml ανα ημερα να ριχνω μεσα στο νερο της.Τα μικρα τα εχω σε χωριστα κλουβια στον ιδιο χωρο βεβαια και εχω ξεκινησει την αγωγη κανονικα εδω και 4 μερες...Πιστευω ολα να πανε καλα!!!!Αν καποιος γνωριζει η του εχει τυχει κατι αναλογο ας το αναφερει γιατι πιστευω θα βοηθησει αρκετα και εμενα αλλα και τους υπολοιπους!!!



Ευχαριστω πολυ τον Βαγγελη και τον αδερφο του Δημητρη που πηγαμε μαζι και με βοηθησαν!!!

----------


## douke-soula

περαστικα στην μικρουλα Ζαχαρια

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

ωχ περαστικά εύχομαι ακολούθα αυτά που σου είπε ο κτηνίατρος και θα πάνε όλα καλά!!!!

----------


## paulos

περαστικα ζαχουλη μου να παρει κ αυτη τα πανω της... κ εγω σ ευχαριστω που φροντισες την μικρη...

----------


## kdionisios

Ζαχαρια ευχομαι περαστικα στην μικρη χιονομπαλα!!! Αφου ξεκινησατε αγωγη ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## mitsman

Περαστικα Ζαχαρενια μας!!!
Ζαχο ολα θα πανε καλα...
ευτυχως προνοησες και πηγες στο γιατρο πριν δεις χειροτερα συπτωματα..
και οτι ειναι  το προλαβες νωρις!!!
μπραβο σου,...
ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Zάχοοοοοο, γρήγορα περαστικά στο νινί σου!!! Γενικά τελευταία ακούω καλά λόγια για το nystamicin και εκτός forum... λογικά θα δείτε βελτίωση, απλά θέλει προσοχή γιατί οι μύκητες είναι ύπουλοι!!!! Περαστικά και υπομονή!!! Και ό,τι χρειαστείς ρωτάς!!!
*

----------


## jk21

ΖΑΧΟ περαστικα στο κοκατιλακι σου ! σωστοτατη η κινηση σου να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο και ενδιαφερον οτι κανει εξετασεις σε κουτσουλιες .αν θες δωσε τα στοιχεια του με πμ μηπως δεν τον εχουμε στη λιστα .

οι μηκυτες ειναι αυτοι που θα πρεπει να σε ανησυχουν και για αυτο εδωσε φαρμακο μονο  για αυτους.ο σταφυλοκοκκος πρεπει να ειναι καποιο απο τα ειδη του που δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικινδυνα και υπαρχουν και στο δερμα μας ακομα .απλα η ληψη του δειγματος εγινε με τροπο που ισως μολυνθηκε
 θα ηθελα ομως να μου διευκρινισεις σε ποσο νερο σου ειπε να διαλυεις το nystamycin  . να σκεφτεις οτι η δοση για καναρινι που ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο ειναι 0.075 ml δυο φορες την ημερα αδιαλυτο φαρμακο .δηλαδη  πρεπει ενα καναρινι που πινει 4 ml νερου να περνει στην ποσοτητα αυτη νερου 2 Χ 0.075 ml = 0.15 ml φαρμακου 

αρα στα 40 ml νερου θελει 1,5 ml φαρμακου και στα 80 ml (σχεδον μια ποτιστρα )   3 ml φαρμακου ...

αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να δινεις το φαρμακο αδιαλυτο με συρριγκα ινσουλινης 2 φορες την ημερα ,γιατι αν τρωει και τροφες που περιεχουν νερο (πχ χορταρικα ) πινει λιγοτερο νερο απο οσο πρεπει και δεν παιρνει τη σωστη δοση  .αδιαλυτο το φαρμακο αν ξερεις και το βαρος του πανω κατω ,μπορεις να το δωσεις και με ακριβη δοση που εγκριτα σου λεω οτι ειναι   για 22,5 γρ  πουλι  2 φορες την ημερα να δινεις ποσοτητα 0.075 ml

----------


## ananda

περαστικά στη sugar Ζάχο...

----------


## vagelis76

Ζάχο περαστικά στη μικρή σου !!!!!
τα υπόλοιπα τα ζήσαμε και τα είπαμε από κοντά ....

----------


## vicky_ath

Περαστικά στη μικρή Ζαχαρένια σου!!!Πιστέυω ότι αν ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες θα γίνει σύντομα καλά!

----------


## Windsa

Απ όσο ξέρω το Nystamicyn δεν διαλινετε σε νερό και πρέπει να το δίνεις όπως είναι, απευθείας στο στόμα. Επίσης το Nystamicyn σχεδόν δεν απορουφατε από οργανισμό του πουλιού,.... Ο σκοπός είναι να καλύψει εσοτερικά το δέρμα του προλόβου (να κάνει επαφή) έτσι ώστε να καταπολεμά το μύκητα..... γιαυτο το φάρμακο πρέπει να το δίνεις νωρίς το πρωί όταν το πουλί δεν έχει φάει ακόμα.

Παλιά έδινα Nystamicyn σε τρία μωρά μου (Roxy και αδερφάκια της) μωρά 9 ημερών και θεραπεία πέτυχε.

Περαστικά

----------


## zack27

Ο γιατρο μου ειπε να το βαζω στη ποτιστρα μεσα ...αλλα με βαλατε σε εκεψεις και ενδοιασμους ...θα προσπαθησω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του ωστε τον ρωτησω!!!!σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Lorelei

Εύχομαι περαστικά στη μικρούλα σου και γρήγορα. 
Εάν είναι εύκολο στείλε μου με pm τον γιατρό με ενδιαφέρει καθότι είπες ότι κάνει αναλύσεις κοπράνων.

----------


## jk21

θα συμφωνησω με την πωλινα στο οτι ειναι σωστοτερο να το δινεις αδιαλυτο (ασχετα αν μπορει σχετικα να διαλυθει ,ισως οχι σωστα αλλα μπορει ) για να παιρνει τη σωστη δοση ,οπως επισης οτι εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με αδειο προλοβο .αρα πρωι πρωι αλλα σιγουρα με επαναληψη την υπολοιπο μιση ημερησια δοση το απογευμα (ξανα σε στιγμη με οσο το δυνατον πιο αδειο προλοβο ) .παντως ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ εμενα κυριως με ανησυχει οτι αν τα πουλακια εχουν πανω κατω το βαρος που εχω στο μυαλο μου (πανω απο 80 γρ ) τοτε δεν πρεπει να ειναι σωστη η δοση

----------


## zack27

Παιδια καλησπερα!!!Υστερα απο αυτα που μου ειπατε και συζητησαμε απο εδω αλλα και μεσω πμ με καποιους με βαλατε σε σκεψεις και ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο το πτηνιατρο για να διευκρινησω οτι εχω καταλαβει σωστα αυτα που μου ειπε και να βεβαιωθω οτι δεν γινεται κατι λαθος.
Τον ρωτησα αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα οτι πρεπει να ριχνω το φαρμακο μεσα στο νερο και μου απαντησε πως ναι.Τον ρωτησα αν πρεπει να ακολουθησω καποια συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια σε σχεση με τη ποσοτητα του φαρμακου και του νερου και μου απαντησε οτι η δοση που μου εχει πει (1ml στη ποτιστρα) ειναι υπολογισμενη με βαση το νερο που καταναλωνει περιπου το πουλι ανα ημερα και οποτε ειναι μια χαρα.
Επισης του εθιξα την περιπτωση για αμεση χορηγηση του φαρμακου απο το στομα του πουλιου και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να γινει αλλα καλυτερα θα ηταν να μην το κανω για να αποφυγουμε να παθει το πουλι κατι εσωτερικα!!!Ξερω οτι καποιοι εχετε δοκιμασει την αμεση χορηγηση αλλα εφοσον με καθησυχασε λεω να συνεχισω ετσι.
Το θετικο ειναι οτι εχουμε πολυ καλα νεα!!!! Η μικρη , μετα απο 5 μερες χορηγησης του φαρμακου εχει ηδη καθαρισει απο πισω της και το πτερωμα στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο φαινεται πλεον φυσιολογικο!!!!!ελπιζω να συνεχισουμε ετσι !!!!

----------


## jk21

για την εμμεση χορηγηση μαλλον την προτιμαει φοβουμενος μην του σταξεις καταλαθος φαρμακο απο απειρια στην αναπνευστικη οδο, οπως καταλαβαινω . για την δοση πιστευω οτι εχει διαφορετικα στανταρ απο τις δικες μου πηγες.αυτος ειναι ο γιατρος σου ,αυτον να ακολουθησεις

----------


## Georgia_io

Περάστικα Ζάχο!!! Όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!

----------


## -vaso-

Ζάχο πως πάει η Sugar σου???

----------


## zack27

Ειναι καλυτερα πιστευω εχει στρωσει!!!!δεν βιαζομαι να ενθουσιαστω μεχρι να βεβαιωθω οτι ολα πανε καλα!!!σε περιπου ενα μηνα θα κανουμε μια επαναληπτικη χορηγηση του φαρμακου για 1 βδομαδα παλι και τελιωσαμε!!!!μακαρι να ειναι ολα οκ...

----------


## -vaso-

Ζαχαρία θα κάνετε ξανα ανάλυση στα κόπρανα??

----------


## zack27

> ζαχαρία θα κάνετε ξανα ανάλυση στα κόπρανα??


 oχι δε μου ειπε κατι τετοιο ο πτηνιατρος.μου ειπε οτι η επαναληπτικη ληψη του φαρμακου ειναι σε περιπτωση που εχουν μεινει υπολειματα και οτι μετα θα ειναι μια χαρα...παντως και γω το σκεφτηκα για να κανω αναλυση ξανα μετα...

----------


## kaveiros

Περαστικά, να αναρρώσει γρήγορα εύχομαι.

----------


## zack27

Εχει περασει λιγος καιρος μετα τη εφαρμογη της θεραπειας...νομιζω τα πραγματα ειναι καλυτερα αλλα δεν εχουμε αναρρωσει πληρως..περιμενω να κανουμε την επαναληπτικη εφαρμογη και μετα θα την παω για εξετασεις παλι.
Το προβλημα φαινομενικα εχει μειωθει , δηλαδη η περιοχη που ηταν υγρη εχει λιγοστεψει αλλα και παλι ανα μερες βλεπω οτι ειναι βρεγμενη δηλαδγ 3-4 μερες ειμαστε οκ και επειτα επανερχεται το προβλημα.εχετε να μου συστησετε τιποτα αλλο εκτοσ του να περιμενω?

----------


## jk21

δεδομενου οτι μηκυτας με διαγνωση γιατρου (και οχι με δικια μου ή οποιυδηποτε αλλου μελους γνωμη ) υπηρξε ,θα σου προτεινα στο μεσοδιαστημα μεχρι την επαναληπτικη θεραπεια που σου συνεστησε ,να του χορηγησεις στο νερο του για ενα 10ημερο συνεχομενο 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου βιολογικο μηλοξυδο ρηχο (να δεις να εχει στον πατο ή στην κορυφη του μπουκαλιου την μακα που αν το κουνησεις δημιουργει θολουρα .αυτο ειναι το αγνο ,αραφιναριστο )στα 150ml νερου τις πρωτες 2-3 μερες και στα 100 τις επομενες .αν η εμφανιση υγρων κουτσουλιων στην αμαρα συνεχισθουν τοτε στην επαναληπτικη χορηγηση του ,γνωμη μου ειναι να υπολογισεις  το βαρος του (γυρω στα 70 -90 γρ πρεπει να ειναι .τα ενηλικα πλησιαζουν τα 100 ) και απο εκει να σου πω δοση (οχι απο το μυαλο μου ) την οποια θεωρω βασικο οτι πρεπει να χορηγεις αδιαλυτη στο στομα οπως ειχε πει και η πωλινα ,δυο φορες την ημερα .νωρις το πρωι πριν φαει και η επομενη απογευμα πριν καποια ωρα που ξερεις οτι συνηθως τρωει .απο τα λεγομενα σου καταλαβαινω οτι οι μυκητες μειωθηκανε αλλα δεν εξαφανισθηκανε και εχω την πεποιθηση οτι τροπος χορηγησης και δοσολογια μαλλον δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες.μιλαω για κατι που εφοσον σιγουρα υπαρχουν μυκητες ,για τα υπολοιπα δεν εκφερω δικια μου γνωμη αλλα τακτικη και δοσολογια απο γιατρο σε σχετικη περιπτωση

----------


## zack27

Δημητρη σευχαριστω πολυ!!!!πηγα κιολας και πηρα μηλοξυδο και οντως οταν το κουναω θολωνει, το πηρα απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα πριοντα.Θα το χρησιμοποιησω αμεσα.Ενημερωτικα το πουλι το χα ζυγισει πριν λιγες μερες γιατι θελω να ελγχω το βαρος του ειδικα αυτη τη περιοδο και ειναι 100 γραμμαρια

----------


## jk21

η δοσολογια Nystamisin που εχω ειναι 0,075 γρ για πουλι 22.5 γρ  2 φορες την ημερα .για 90 γρ ειναι 0,3 γρ καθε φορα πρωι και απογευμα .στα 100γρ ειναι σχεδον 0,33 για 2 φορες.εσυ δωσε για 90 γρ  8-10 μερες

----------


## zack27

Ωραια οποτε θα δινω 0,30ml πρωι και απογευμα για 8-10 μερες.οκ καταλαβα.σευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## jk21

0,3 το πρωι και αλλα 0,3 το απογευμα αδιαλυτα κατα προτιμηση πριν φαει

----------


## zack27

οκ το καταλαβα!!!ευχαριστω.....

----------


## marlene

*Περαστικά, μικρή Sugar..!!!*

----------


## Sissy

Εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά στη μικρούλα σου Ζάχο.

----------


## Pardalw...

περαστικουλια στο μικρουλι σου!!!

----------


## Leonidas

γεια σου ζακ, ευχομαι περαστικα για το μικρο σου.

με αφορμη το δικο σου περιστατικο θελω να σου γραψω και εγω ενα παρομοιο συμβαν που ειχα..η ομορφια μου (ringneck) αρρωστησε πριν 2 μηνες περιπου,δεν ειχε το ιδιο συμπτωμα με το δικο σου,εκανε εμετους γιατι ειχε προβλημα στο προλοβο,ευτηχως το προλαβαμε,ο πτηνιατρος/κτηνιατρος του εκανε καλιεργεια κοπρανων και του βρηκε πανω απο το οριο αποικιων σε μυκητα καντιντα και σταφιλοκοκο,


για τν καντιντα μου εδωσε νυσταμισιν 0,30ml πρωι βραδυ για 7μερες
και για τν σταφυλοκοκο baytril 0,5% 1ml σε 100ml νερου καθε πρωι για 5μερες

οπως ειπαν τα παιδια 90% η θεραπεια αργει να ολοκληρωθει γιατι ηταν λαθος ο τροπος χορηγησης και η δοσολογια, αλλα επετρεψε μου να κανω μια υποθεση οτι η μη πληρης αναρωση του μικρου να οφειλεται και στον σταφυλοκοκο και ας βρηκε μικρη αποικια,κανε την επαναληπτικη θεραπεια και πρατεις αναλογα μετα,.. :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Λεωνιδα σευχαριστω πολυ....εχω σκοπο στην επαναληπτικη να αλλαξω το τροπο χορηγησης και να το δινω απευθειας στο στομα.οπως το ειπες 0,30 ml το πρωι και 0,30 ml το βραδυ!!!αυτο θα κανω και μετα βλεπουμε ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα!!!
Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!!

----------


## ananda

όλα καλά θα πάνε Ζαχούλη θα το δεις!

----------


## Leonidas

> Λεωνιδα σευχαριστω πολυ....εχω σκπο στην επαναληπτικη να αλλαξω το τροπο χορηγησης και να το δινω απευθειας στο στομα.οπως το ειπες 30 ml το πρωι και 30 το βραδυ!!!αυτο θα κανω και μετα βλεπουμε ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα!!!
> Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!!



ολα καλα θα πανε αγορινα,αν το αγαπας πολυ ειναι αρκετο.. :Happy: ...να προσεξεις μονο την δοσολογια ειναι 0,30ml, δεν νομιζω να κανες λαθος απλα σου ξεφυγε αλλα για να αποφυγουμε τα χειροτερα το αναφερω.. :Happy:

----------


## paulos

περαστηκα στην ασπρουλα ρε ζαχακο...

----------


## jk21

> Λεωνιδα σευχαριστω πολυ....εχω σκπο στην επαναληπτικη να αλλαξω το τροπο χορηγησης και να το δινω απευθειας στο στομα.οπως το ειπες 30 ml το πρωι και 30 το βραδυ!!!αυτο θα κανω και μετα βλεπουμε ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα!!!
> Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!!



ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ προσοχη τι γραφουμε οταν λεμε δοσολογιες γιατι στο μελλον καποιος τις διαβαζει δεν ρωτα και .... 

*0,3 ml * οχι 30 ml  !!!!!

----------


## zack27

διορθωθηκε!!!συγνωμη λογω βιασυνης γραφτηκε!!!

----------


## jk21

εσυ εκανες ενα ορθογραφικο λαθος ,εγω δεν ειχα προσεξει ολοκληρο ποστ που στο επισημανε ο λεωνιδας ,οποτε περιττευα !

----------


## zack27

Σημερα αρχισαμε την επαναληπτικη θεραπεια για να δουμε!!!!!ελπιζω να εχουμε καλα αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## ananda

ευχές για το καλύτερο Ζαχούλη!

----------


## nuntius

Με το καλό Ζαχουλίνε μαςςςςςς!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για την γλυκα σου!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Άντε βρε Ζάχο...επιτέλους να γίνει καλά το κορίτσι σου!!!
Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## Pardalw...

oλα θα πανε τελεια μν ανησυχεις!!! :winky:

----------


## zack27

παιδια ευχαριστω αφανταστα!!!ειλικρινα !!!!!θα σας πω συντομα νεα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε και θα πανε καλα !!!

----------


## vagelis76

Περιμένουμε νέα σας και θέλουμε να είναι ευχάριστα !!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

Τελευταια μερα σημερα που δινω την αγωγη στη μικρη!!!ορατα αποτελεσματα δεν ειδα!!!αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι ισως οι υγρες κουτσουλιες συνεχιζονται απο τις αυξημενες αποικιες σταφυλοκκοκου!!!Δηλαδη τι εννοω...να μπορεσαμε να ποβαλλουμε τους μυκητες αλλα επειδη υπαρχουν οι επιπλεον αποικιες σταφυλοκκοκου να συνεχιζονται οι πιο υγρες κουτσουλιες??ο γιατρος το ειχε ανφερει κ αυτο αλλα δεν ανεφερε κατι για αγωγη!!τι λετε??εννοειται οτι σε λιγο καιρο εχω σκοπο να κανουμε παλι καλλιεργεια για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι υπαρχει αποτελεσμα!!

----------


## jk21

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ απο τη στιγμη που η αγωγη τελειωσε να μην καθυστερησεις την επανεξεταση .εκεινη θα σου δωσει απαντηση .πολλα μικροβια υπαρχουν στους οργανισμους και μονο πανω απο καποιο οριο γινονται παθογονα .εδω ισως ειναι ο σταφυλοκοκκος αλλα μπορει και οχι και απλα να μην υποχωρουν οι μυκητες .το οριο αυτο θα το δειξουν αν εχει ξεπεραστει οι μετρησεις .μεχρι τοτε ρωτα το γιατρο αν σου επιτρεπει να δωσεις λιγες μερες καποιο προβιοτικο .μπορει η διαρροια να ειναι και λογω καταπονημενης χλωριδας και πανιδας .ειτε καποιο σκευασμα με γαλακτοβακιλλους ή το ultra levure που εχει σακχαρομυκητες bullardi (μη παθογονοι )

----------


## Ηρακλής

θελουμε ευχαριστα νεα μετα την επανεξεταση Ζαχο!!!!

----------


## zack27

μακαρι παιδια τι να πω!!εχω απογοητευτει λιγο..θα δουμε!!!

----------


## zack27

Λοιπον αφου τελειωσε και η επαναληπτικη θεραπεια αποφασισα να τηλεφωνισω στο γιατρο για να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει εφοσον δεν υπηρχε βελτιωση ορατη τουλαχιστον!!!
Στο τηλεφωνο τον ενημερωσα για τη πορεια της μικρης και οτι δεν ειδα αποτελεσματα....η απαντηση ηταν οτι πιθανοτατα η Σουγκαρ ειναι φορεας του μυκητα και μαλλον δε θα γινει καλα αλλα μια θα καλυτερευει και μια θα χειροτερευει μεχρι να αντεξει ο οργανισμος της και αν ειναι να της επαναλαβω την αγωγη για μια εβδομαδα ακομα και απο σεπτεμβριο να τη παω για εξετασεις παλι!!!Εκεινη τη στιγμη δε μπορω να σας εκφρασω τι ενιωσα και τι επαθα!!!στεναχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ...αφανταστα ομως!!!
Ευτυχως ημουν με πολυ καλους φιλους εκεινη την ωρα και με υποστηριξαν...Μου συνεστησαν να χορηγησω baytril 0.5% για 5 μερες...η δοσολογια που μου συνεστησαν ειναι 1ml ανα 100ml νερου...ετσι και εκανα διοτι ειλικρινα δεν ηξερα τι αλλο να κανω ...απο τη δευτερη μερα που ξεκινησαμε το φαρμακο φανηκαν αμεσως σημαδια βελτιωσης και εχουμε φτασει στο σημειο και μετα απο την διακοπη του φαρμακου η μικρη να εχει σχεδον καθαρισει απο πισω της...και επισης διακρινω και μια σταθεροτητα!!!Απο κει και περα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει αναρρωσει πληρως γιατι την εχω πετυχει μια δυο φορες να εχει λερωθει αλλα ελαχιστα βεβαια...τι λετε να κανω απο δω και περα??

----------


## ananda

δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλέψω εκτός από το να πας και σε άλλο γιατρό! ( αν δεν έχεις ήδη πάει !)

----------


## jk21

Ζαχαρια οταν υπαρχουν μυκητες δημιουργουνται και συνθηκες λογω εξασθενημενου οργανισμου για αναπτυξη βακτηριακων δευτερογενων λοιμωξεων .ισως καποια τετοια επιασε το φαρμακο που εδωσες ,το οποιο ομως να ξερεις χτυπαει και την υγειη πανιδα και δημιουργει συνθηκες εξαρσης των μυκητιασεων ειδικα αν υπαρχουν ηδη εστω και μικρες αποικιες .γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις αμεσα προβιοτικο.οι δικες μου προτασεις ,ειτε κεφιρ που μπορω να σου δωσω οταν γυρισω 15αυγουστο αθηνα αλλα εχει και μεβγαλ το μαρκετ (σε ποσοτητα 5% στο νερο και να το αφηνεις μονο λιγες ωρες αλλα να το βαζεις πρωι πρωι ) ,ειτε grow more plus που εχει και πολυβιταμινη (αν ειναι ζητα μου να σου πω με πμ που θα βρεις ),ειτε το ΤS6 της backs .

οποιαδηποτε χορηγηση νεου φαρμακου να γινει μονο μετα απο  καλλιεργεια για μικροβια ή μυκητες ωστε να δεις αν και σε τι βαθμο υπαρχουν

----------


## mitsman

Ζαχο ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα... εχε πιστη... 
Μες το παιχνιδι ειναι και τετοιες καταστασεις.. δυστυχως!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κoυράγιο Ζάχο και μικρή Sugar.....!!!!!!*

----------


## zack27

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια!!!αρχισα και της δινω προβιοτικο να τη βοηθησω αλλα αρχισε να ξαναλερωνεται οπως στα αρχικα σταδια!!!θα δω πως θα παει και μετα εξετασεις παλι!!!

----------


## Leonidas

γεα σου ζαχο..διαβασα προσεκτικα το θεμα..γνωμη μου...αν δεν το χεις κανει να δινεις και baytril 0.5% 1μλ σε 100μλ νερου για 5-6 ημερες αλλαγη νερου καθε πρωι και nystamycin 0.30μλ πρωι βραδυ
αν υπαρχουν μυκητες που υπαρχουν κ μαλιστα πολλοι σιγουρα υπαρχει και βακτηριο που ευθυνεται..πρεπει μαζι να τ δινεις..
επισης να του δινεις μονο 3ερες τροφες..

----------


## zack27

Λεωνιδα εχω ηδη δωσει και nystamycin και baytril !!! επανηλθε για λιγες μερες και μετα παλι τα ιδια!!!
δε θελω να της φορτωνω φαρμακα ξανα και ξανα!!!το της δινω προβιοτικο οπως διαβασες..αλλα δε ξερω!!!
αν καταλαβα σωστα ,μου λες  να δινω και nystamycin και baytril μαζι???
δεν θα επιβαρυνει το πουλι αρκετα???

----------


## jk21

> Σας ευχαριστω παιδια!!!αρχισα και της δινω προβιοτικο να τη βοηθησω αλλα αρχισε να ξαναλερωνεται οπως στα αρχικα σταδια!!!θα δω πως θα παει και μετα εξετασεις παλι!!!


αν υπαρχει επιδεινωση ξεκαθαρα ,τοτε αμεσα εξετασεις .μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη μηλοξυδο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερο .μην δινεις προβιοτικο  και κινησου αμεσα για εξετασεις 

για την ταυτοχρονη χορηγηση αντιβιωσης και αντιμυκητισιακου δεν εχω γνωμη γιατι ισως υπαρχουν προβλημα συνδιαστικοτητας εντος του στομαχιου και του εντερου του πουλιου.ειναι θεμα μονο γνωσεων  γιατρου

----------


## Leonidas

ζαχουλη αυτο σου λεω..ταυτοχρονα πρεπει να τα δωσεις...εισαι νεα σμυρνη αν θες μπορουμε να παμε σε ενα κτηνιαρτο να σου ξανακανει καλιεργεια..

εσωσε το δικο μου..ειχε και μυκητες και βακτηρια..και τ εσωσα στ τσακ..εβλεπες μικρη βελτιωση γιατι το ενα φαρμακο εκανε την μιση δουλεια..

----------


## Sunshine

_Μακάρι να πάνε ολα καλά......_

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ εχεις κανει ταυτοχρονη χρηση υστερα απο οδηγια γιατρου; αν ναι ειναι μια σημαντικη πληροφορια

----------


## Leonidas

> ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ εχεις κανει ταυτοχρονη χρηση υστερα απο οδηγια γιατρου; αν ναι ειναι μια σημαντικη πληροφορια


ναι πριν κατι μηνες η ομορφια μου ηταν αρρωστη εκανε εμετους και οι κουτσουλιες ειχαν σπορια..αργησα να καταλαβω στη τριτη μερα...και ο γιατρος μ χε πει στο τσακ..καναμε καλιεργεια κβρηκε μυκητες πανω απο το οριο σταφυλοκοκο και βακτηρια καντιντα..καναμε χρηση και των δυο και ειδα βελτιωση στη δευτερη μερα κιολας..μ χε πει να δωσω και πριμπεραν για τους εμετους εδω δεν μας χρειαζεται..

----------


## jk21

αρκετα ενδιαφερον και χρησιμοτατο οταν πρεπει .εδω θα ηθελα να επισημανω για μελη που καποια στιγμη θα διαβασουν την δημοσιευση οτι η κινηση του γιατρου ηρθε μετα απο καλλιεργεια κοπρανων και ανιχνευση τοσο του αυξημενου σταφυλοκοκκου ( θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ αν θυμασαι το ειδος γιατι υπαρχουν ευκολα στην αντιμετωπιση στελεχη αλλα και ανθεκτικοτατα οπως ο χρυσιζων ( aureus )  ) ,οσο και μυκητων του ειδους candida.Λεωνιδα πολλες φορες αν η υπαρξη μυκητων δεν ειναι σε μεγαλη αποικια ή δεν υπαρχουν για μεγαλο διαστημα στον οργανισμο ,δεν ειναι απαριαιτητη η υπαρξη δευτερογεννων λοιμοξεων απο μικροβια ,και το νυσταμισιν αρκει .επισης ενω σε περιπτωσεις σαν την δικη σου η παραλληλη χρηση (αφου ευτυχως ειναι δυνατη ) χρειαζεται ,θα πρεπει να τονιστει οτι ειδικα το baytril σαν ισχυροτατη κινολονη β γεννιας ,αλλα και αλλα αντιβιοτικα  καταστρεφουν τους ωφελιμους μικροοργαμισμους του εντερου των πουλιων και δημιουργουν περιβαλλον για αναπτυξη των μυκητων στην πορεια.χρησιμη λοιπον μια τετοια χρηση αλλα μονο οταν ειναι απαιτητο !

----------


## zack27

ωραια απο αυριο μηλοξυδο!!!!θα προσπαθησω να τη παω οσο πιο αμεσα μπορω!!
ειναι και σαββατο αυριο!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

> αρκετα ενδιαφερον και χρησιμοτατο οταν πρεπει .εδω θα ηθελα να επισημανω για μελη που καποια στιγμη θα διαβασουν την δημοσιευση οτι η κινηση του γιατρου ηρθε μετα απο καλλιεργεια κοπρανων και ανιχνευση τοσο του αυξημενου σταφυλοκοκκου ( θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ αν θυμασαι το ειδος γιατι υπαρχουν ευκολα στην αντιμετωπιση στελεχη αλλα και ανθεκτικοτατα οπως ο χρυσιζων ( aureus )  ) ,οσο και μυκητων του ειδους candida.Λεωνιδα πολλες φορες αν η υπαρξη μυκητων δεν ειναι σε μεγαλη αποικια ή δεν υπαρχουν για μεγαλο διαστημα στον οργανισμο ,δεν ειναι απαριαιτητη η υπαρξη δευτερογεννων λοιμοξεων απο μικροβια ,και το νυσταμισιν αρκει .επισης ενω σε περιπτωσεις σαν την δικη σου η παραλληλη χρηση (αφου ευτυχως ειναι δυνατη ) χρειαζεται ,θα πρεπει να τονιστει οτι ειδικα το baytril σαν ισχυροτατη κινολονη β γεννιας ,αλλα και αλλα αντιβιοτικα  καταστρεφουν τους ωφελιμους μικροοργαμισμους του εντερου των πουλιων και δημιουργουν περιβαλλον για αναπτυξη των μυκητων στην πορεια.χρησιμη λοιπον μια τετοια χρηση αλλα μονο οταν ειναι απαιτητο !



jk21 θα ηθελα να δωσο πιο πολλες λεπτομεριες για να γινω πιο σαφης..την ομορφια την πηγα πανω στην  3η μερα π ασθενουσε..και ηταν ηδη καπως..ηταν ημερα σαββατο..νομιζα δν ειχε τπτ..αλλα οταν ειδα σπορια στις κουτσουλιες..και τ ποδια τ μελανιαζαν γτ δεν κυκλοφορουσε οξυγονο..ανυσηχησα πολυ..τ διαολακι δν φενοταν σοβαρα αρρςστο πριν τις 3 μερες αυτες..και ειχε τσ εμετους π εκανε μια φορα τ βραδυ..και νομιζα στην αρχη πως τ εκανε σαν σημαδι αναπαραγωγης ετσι συνηθυζεται..αλλα οταν ειδα οτι τ βγαζει ολα την ψυλιαστικα..

τ πηγα κατευθειαν στ γιατρο μαζι με μια κουτσουλια..τ πηρε επιχρισμα..ειδε τις κουτσουλιες..του ειπα οτι κανει εμετο..κ μ ειπε κατευθειαν..οτι εχει προβλημα στο προλοβο απο μυκητες..πηρε δειγμα για ε3ετασεις..κ μ ειπε να παρς πριμπεραν για τους εμετους και νισταμισιν για τους μυκητες..ισα ισα τ προλαβεναμε..
ευτηχως βελτυιωθηκε σημαντικα μεχρι την δευτερα..οπου βγηκαν τ αποτελεσματα..κ ειπε οτι πρεπει να παρει κ τ baytril και πως ο σταφυλοκοκος ειναι πανω  απο τ οριο..μετα απο μια βδομαδα ηταν περδικι..και μετα απο 1.5 μηνα επαναληπτικη θεραπεια..

το μονο που θυμαμαι ηταν πως ηταν σταφυλοκος και καντιντα..γνωριζω πως το baytril ειναι πολυ ισχυρη αντιβιωση και αφου ειδα πως αναφερθηκε εδω οτι οι αποικιες απο μυκητες ειναι μεγαλες κ τ νισταμισιν δν κανει απολυτη δουλεια σκεφτηκα να αναφερω τον συνδιασμο των δυο..οπως ειχα γραψει κ πιο παλια πιο πανω..

----------


## jk21

Λεωνιδα πιο πανω περιεγραψες την ιστορια σου και την τυχη σου να πεσεις σε ενα σοβαρο γιατρο που μεσω του vommiting ,εμετου δηλαδη καταλαβε οτι το πουλακι ειχε προβλημα με μυκητες (οι τριχομοναδες που δινουν ιδιο συμπτωμα δεν ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο σε παπαγαλους),που εδωσε αμεσως το καταλληλο φαρμακο αλλα που δεν προχωρησε σε αμεση αντιβιωση παρα μονο οταν εκανε καλλιεργεια και ειδα οτι ο σταφυλοκοκκος (που καποια ειδη του ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν στα κοπρανα σε μικρες αποικιες ) ηταν σε αυξημενο βαθμο (δεν σου ειπε εντελως προχειρα οτι απλα βρηκε σταφυλοκοκκο που για μενα δεν ελεγε κατι ...).με λιγα λογια και μακαρι να μην διαψευτω ποτε επεσες σε γιατρο που ξερει τι κανει και θα σε παρακαλεσω με πμ να μας δωσεις το ονομα μηπως δεν υπαρχει στην λιστα που εχει η διαχειρηση και δινει με πμ σε οποιον την εχει αναγκη .αυτον λοιπον τον γιατρο αν τον ρωτησεις θα σου πει σιγουρα οτι ισχυρες αντιβιωσεις δινουμε μονο οταν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι πρεπει.αυτο ανεφερα πιο πανω και οχι για σενα γιατι εσυ εχεις αλλον να σε καθοδηγει (το γιατρο σου που δειχνει να ξερει τι κανει ) και δεν προκειται να κανεις λαθος χρηση .το ανεφερα για απειρα μελη που ισως το παρερμηνευσουν και φτιαχνουν κοκτεηλ μολις βλεπουν το πουλακι του αδιαθετο .ναι πιστευω οτι το πουλακι του ζαχαρια πολυ πιθανο να εχει και δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις ,οπως πιστευω οτι πρεπει ακομα να εχει μυκητες και ναι πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται να χτυπηθουν και δεν ειναι ατοπη η τοποθετηση σου (ετσι κι αλλιως την ερωτηση για ταυτοχρονη χρηση σου την εκανα σαν πληροφορια που ηθελα πολυ να μαθω και οχι σαν ενσταση) .ομως αν δεν γινει η εξεταση πχ αν υπαρχει σαν δευτερογενης λοιμωξη οχι απλο στελεχος σταφυλοκοκκου και 10 μερες να δινεις baytril μπορει να μην γινει δουλεια γιατι καποια ανθεκτικα στελεχη χρυσιζωντα σταφυλοκοκκου ή στρεπτοκοκκου μπορει να ειναι ανθεκτικα  σε αυτο (αν και ισχυρο) και να χρειαζεται αλλη ουσια που θα δωσει μονο ενα αντιβιογραμμα .προσφατα σε ελληνα  που διαμενει στο εξωτερικο ειχε τυχει τετοια περιπτωση σε μεταλλαγμενη καρδερινα εκτροφης .ακομα και οι πιο ισχυρες αντιβιωσεις δεν ειναι παντοτε δραστικες ,ενω παραλληλα επειδη καταστρεφουν την χλωριδα του εντερου αν δεν χρειαζονται ,τελικα κανουν κακο παρα καλο

----------


## zack27

Δημητρη ο γιατρος που παω τη μικρη μου χε πει να τη παω σεπτεμβριο ενω του ανεφερα να τη πηγαινα τωρα και τυγχανει να ειναι ο ιδιος με του Λεωνιδα!!!θα προσπαθησω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του για να δω τι θα μου πει!!!

----------


## Leonidas

zaxo εφοσον λειτουργει το ιατριο να τ πας και αςε να λεει ο γιατρος δεν χανεις τπτ..οσο για τον γιατρο ναι οντως ειναι καλος και πολυ γνωστος σε πολυ κοσμο..jk δεν εχω να συμπληρωσω κατι τα ειπες ολα.. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ζαχο γνωριζει για την επιδεινωση ο γιατρος; εχει σημασια να εχει την ακριβη εικονα ! μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη που θα το πας να δινεις μηλοξυδο ωστε να συγκρατει το δυνατον περαιτερω αυξηση των μυκητων.για τυχον μικροβιο δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι θα κανει και πολλα πραγματα αν ηδη υπαρχει

----------


## zack27

Δημητρη σημερα καλεσα το γιατρο αλλα λειπει ,γυρναει 28 του μηνα!!!
εχω ηδη αρχισει να δινω μηλοξυδο..

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις ανεβασε πρωι και απογευμα φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες.κοιτα και την κοιλια για τυχο περιεργα σημαδια .αν το πουλακι εμφανως χειροτερευει και δεν μπορεις να εχεις τη γνωμη του γιατρου σου (ή καποιου αλλου ) καλα ειναι να ξεκινησεις αγωγη .με τι θα το δουμε

----------


## zack27

οκ θα ανεβασω αυριο το πρωι και το απογευμα...
ειναι μια ετσι κι μια αλλιως δεν εχει γινει εντελως χαλια απλα δεν εχει καλυτερεψει!!

----------


## zack27

την ειδα στη κοιλια και απο οσο μπορεσα να δω δεν εχει καποιο σημαδι!!!
αυριο οπως ειπα θα ανεβασω και φωτο απλα να ξερεις οι περισσοτρες κουτσουλιες ειναι κανονικες απλα εχουν κιτρινο υγρο γυρω γυρω!!

----------


## zack27

Λοιπον ανεβαζω φωτο με τις σημερινες κουτσουλιες..προσπαθησα να τις τραβηξω οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα...

Πρωινες


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

κ απογευματινες


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Οι πρωινες φαινονται ενταξει... οι απογευματινες με προβληματιζουν λιγο!!!
Ας περιμενουμε τον Δημητρη να μας πει τεκμηριωμενα!

----------


## zack27

παιδια διευκρινηση...τα σπορια εχουν πεσει απο τη τροφη ....

----------


## jk21

η αποψη μου ταυτιζεται με του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ .αν δεν υπηρχαν οι απογευματινες θα σου ελεγα να ηρεμησεις πια αλλα να συνεχισεις κανονικα το μηλόξυδο .το ιδιο σου λεω και τωρα βλεποντας τις απογευματινες αλλα να συνεχισεις την παρακολουθηση και αυριο.πες μου τι ταισες σημερα απο το πρωι και κυριως τι ηταν διαφορετικο απο οτι εδωσες απο χτες το μεσημερι και μετα.μπορει να ειναι ετσι απο καποια τροφη .αυριο δωσε μονο σπορους αν ειναι δυνατον

----------


## zack27

Δημητρη μονο σπορους εφαγε τιποτα αλλο!!!επιτηδες της εδωσα μονο σπορους ολη μερα!!!

----------


## dimitris1973

Να προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω λίγο και εγώ την κουβέντα σας . Το πουλάκι είχε πρόβλημα πιθανόν από την φωλιά του .Μετά από παρατήρηση ότι λερώνονται τα φτερά του πίσω και ότι δεν φταίει που είναι λευκό το φτέρωμα του επισπεύτηκε τον γιατρό όπου εξωτερικά το βρήκε μια χαρά (αν θυμάμαι καλά ).Μετά από τρεις ημέρες βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα της καλλιέργειας όπου έδειξαν μύκητες και λίγες αποικίες σταφυλόκοκκου . Ακλούθησε την φαρμακευτική αγωγή που συνέστησε ο γιατρός αλλά μια μέρα πριν τελειώσει η αγωγή ξανά λερώθηκε.

Όπως είχε πει ο γιατρός μετά από 10 ήμερες έγινε η επαναληπτική δόση.
Η μικρή συνέχιζε να είναι υγρή πίσω με αποτέλεσμα να ανησυχεί ο Ζάχος .
Μιλήσαμε με τον γιατρό όπου μας είπε ότι δυστυχώς το πουλί  είναι φορέας του μύκητα αυτού ….ότι δηλαδή ο μύκητας εχει πάει σε σημεία που δεν αιματώνονται με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να καταπολεμηθεί .
Ρωτήσαμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο η ακόμα και μια άλλη καλλιέργεια και μας είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται αυτή την στιγμή .Να ξανά κάνει ο Ζάχος μια επαναληπτική θεραπεία και τον Σεπτέμβριο να κάνει άλλη μια καλλιέργεια .

Η μικρή παρόλα αυτά είναι εξωτερικά μια χαρά …δεν έχει εμφανίσει σημάδια κατάπτωσης .

Έχω αρχίσει να προβληματίζομαι με τον γιατρό (αν και εγώ τον σύστησα στον Ζάχο) διότι όλες τις περιπτώσεις που ακούω τελευταία δίνει την ίδια διάγνωση με τον ίδιο ακριβός μύκητα παρόλο που τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά .

Έχω ακούσει ότι υπάρχει διαγνωστικό κέντρο όπου κάνει εργαστηριακές  εξετάσεις …νομίζω ότι αυτές οι εξετάσεις θα δώσουν ποιο ακριβοί αποτελέσματα …αλλά ίσως χρειάζεται γιατρός να γράψει τι είδους εξετάσεις πρέπει να γίνουν ..

Όλα αυτά έχουν ίσως ένα μεγάλο κόστος που δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να ανταπεξέλθει .

Παρόλα αυτά εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να έρθεις σε επαφή με το διαγνωστικό κέντρο για περισσότερες πληροφορίες .

----------


## zack27

Σημερινες πρωινες...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zack27

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω σε αυτα που ειπε ο Δημητρης οτι η μικρη εχε διαθεση τρωει κανονικα και ειναι ενεργητικη αρκετα!!!
Δεν δειχνει καποιο σημαδι οτι κατι δε παει καλα!!!

----------


## jk21

οι μυκητες που εχουν συμπτωματα οπως λερωμα της αμαρας ,ακομα και σε αλλα μερη του κορμιου να βρισκονται περα απο την οδο της τροφης πχ αεροφορους σακκους που πραγματι δυσκολα χτυπιουνται ,στην οδο της τροφης καταπολεμουνται με νυστατινη πολυ καλα (το ειδος candida ) και σιγουρα αν δεν εξαφανιζονται δεν επανακαμπτουν πολυ γρηγορα οσο εδω ,που και επαναληπτικη δοση εγινε και αγωγη με μηλοξυδο (που την κρινω πληρως απαραιτητη για λιγους μηνες ,μετα απο αγωγη με φαρμακο ) .αρκει η αγωγη να ειχε γινει σωστα με αδειο οισοφαγο και  στομαχι το δυνατον και σε σωστη δοση συνεχομενα για 10ημερο .εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιο αλλο ειδος οπως megabacteria ή καποιο αλλο ειδος που κτυπα κυριως το αναπνευστικο και θα εδινε κυρια εκει συμπτωματα .στους τελευταιους 2 μυκητες η αμφοτερακινη ή καποιο αλλο αντιμυκητισιακο που θα προτεινε γιατρος ,που απορροφαται και απο το αιμα (η νυστατινη δεν απορροφαται ) ειναι αναγκαιο.

οι σημερινες κουτσουλιες τοσο στο σχημα οσο και στο χρωμα (που μονο με σπορους με παραξενευει που ειναι καθαρα πρασινο ) δεν μου αρεσουν παντως και πολυ (ειδικα καποιες ακανονιστες μεγαλες) .το σπορους εχει το μιγμα ; μπορεις να δοκιμασεις καποιο μιγμα μονο με ειδη millet ή εστω καποιο αλλο που θα προμηθευτεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα δοκιμαστικα; 
αν μπορεις δινε καθε πρωι πριν ξεκινησει την τροφη (να την αφαιρεις για το λογο αυτο το βραδυ ) να του δινεις απο το διαλλυμα μηλοξυδου κατευθειαν στο στομα σιγα σισα γυρω στα 3/4 με 1 ml  και το υπολοιπο  να το βαζεις στην ποτιστρα

----------


## zack27

οκ θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο!!!για ποσο διαστημα ομως??

----------


## jk21

μεχρι να πας για εξετασεις ή μεχρι να δεις σαφη σταθεροποιηση με υγειους εμφανισης κουτσουλιες.μετα μικροτερη δοση μηλοξυδου (θα τα πουμε τοτε ) αλλα και παλι θα συνεχιζεις

----------


## Sunshine

Τι κανει η Sugar σημερα?  :Love0040:

----------


## zack27

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους μας ολους για το ενδιαφερον σας!!!!
Δυστυχως δεν τα καταφεραμε....σημερα εκανε το τελευταιο της ταξιδι η μικρη μου....
να ειστε ολοι καλα για τη βοηθεια σας!!!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Ζάχο.. Πολύ πολύ κρίμα για την πανέμορφη Ζαχαρένια...

----------


## jk21

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑ λυπαμαι ...ημουν απαισιοδοξος αλλα χωρις εξετασεις απο γιατρο (που μαλλον θα παρεπεμπαν σε αναγκαια χρηση αμφοτερακινης που δυσκολα βρισκεται ) δεν ειχα αλλο τροπο να βοηθησω,οσο και να το ηθελα ... καλο της ταξιδι !

----------


## ananda

Ζαχούλη καλέ μου λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Sunshine

οχι δεν το πιστεύω!!!!!  στενοχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ και λείπαμε ζάχο μου....   ((((big hug))))

----------


## vagelis76

:Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121: 
Το παλέψατε όμως.....

----------

